# first slingshot purchase advice please



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi all, Some things about my expected shooting. 10 meter target range no more, no hunting expected. I want to shoot 5/16 or 1/4" steel but don't know which. I'm cross eyed dominant if that matters, and wear large gloves. It would be nice to find a SS already banded etc. then all I need is ammo and a catch can to get shooting. I'd appreciate if you would throw out some contenders I can take a look at. thanks!!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I am going to presume that you are a new shooter and haven't shot a modern slingshot yet. If this is wrong then some of this may not pertain to you.

I would suggest going to simpleshot.com and getting the Scout LT. You can start off with the composite plastic one, don't waste your money on the expensive metal one as it will not change your shooting experience. Get it with metal clips so you can attach bands or tubes easily. I personally would go with ¼" steel exclusively for targets. I used to shoot 8 millimeter steel but have bump down since it doesn't make any difference to a Target between one gram ammo or two grams ammo. ¼" steel uses bands or tubes with a very light draw weight which will allow you to focus your attention on form and practicing without wearing out your body trying to pull back a heavy band. Quarter inch and 8 millimeter steel shoot exactly the same with the correct bands are tubes for each.

I suggest starting off with 1632 tubes that you can get from simpleshot.com, as well. Get a couple of microfiber pouches and all you'll need is scissors and you can make your own tubes sets. I shoot quarter-inch steel with 1632 tubes in a single tube setup. You can clamp the end of the tube right onto the Scout LT with their metal clips or you can do a loop that goes through the hole specifically for tubes. You will get plenty fast speed at 10 meters to hit those targets with a flat trajectory. I would actually suggest starting off at seven or eight meters until you get the hang of it and then you can move back as needed.

The great thing about the Scout LT is it allows you to try all three major grips with the same slingshot. You can also shoot tubes or bands and it will let you find out what you really like as far as style, comfort and what works best for you specifically. I started off with the scout and once I figure it out I was the hammer grip I sold it on this forum for what I paid for it, and now I stick with my comfortable setup that works for me.

If you ever decide to hunt, what you're learning now with the very light ammo relates directly to heavier hunting ammo. I started off heavy and wasted a lot of time trying to hold a very hard to pull back band set back when my focus should have been on hitting the target over anything else. Simpleshot.com.com is also in the US so you will be able to get it within just a few days and they have amazing experts who shoot slingshots and can give you any kind of advice you may need to get started.

Hope this helps and lots of info, but take what you need that will help you.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

The other thing that I did so I didn't waste a bunch of money on Emma was if you go to walmart you can get 250 count of quarter inch steel in the hunting area. With a catch box that should last you for a very long time, and cost under $5.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I agree with Vince4242. Go to Simpleshot or Pocket Predator and one of theirs. The Scout is good as is the Tourque. Pocket Pred' has lots of good ones too. As Vince said get the clips, but really wrap and tuck is easy and there are lots of videos on how to do it. Maybe start with 1/4 inch ammo and get a 5/16 bandset so you can try both or better still but two slingshots and band each differently. Don't forget to get some safety glasses as well.


----------

